# Wet droppings



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

My girls are dropping watery pops and it making me very sad.My farm is in a hot and humid country in Africa .
I started fermentation and I don't know if thus the issue. Please any knowledge would be appreciated.
View attachment 43994
View attachment 43995
View attachment 43997
View attachment 43996


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see blood in those droppings. Are you familiar with coccidiosis? That is almost always a sign they are present.

If you have a vet that will do a fecal float they can confirm and let you know if other internal parasites are present. Cocci needs to be treated. Corid is what is normally used.

And the most amazing thing, someone posted a link to a study about using apple cider vinegar in water that will help prevent the overload from happening.


----------



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

Thank you soo much .Your insight is very appreciated. 
Is there a way I can do the fecal floating test on my own?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not without a microscope and a reference manual for what the different parasites look like.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

Should I give 1 table spoon of apple cider vinegar to 1 gallon of water to them?Also how long should I give it to my birds.I will take the dropping sample to my vet


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, some folks use ACV all the time, it does acidify the water a little which may help curb some critters in the water as Robin said. However, if you are fermenting feed, you want to rule out any potential contamination there. If you are fermenting feed in five gallon buckets for example, perhaps adding ACV to it prior to feeding may be appropriate. The organic ACV with the active enzymes and such might be beneficial. You can also keep it going, from batch to batch like a sour dough starter in the same fashion as the fermentation process for your feed. I don't know if this is the best advice but I have done it in the past.


----------



## lavinelon (10 mo ago)

I what to stop the fermentation because it brings more flies into the coop and I gues thee flies contaminate the feed whiles they sit on the feeders and the chicken feed.Do you think that might cause their watery droppings?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

lavinelon said:


> I what to stop the fermentation because it brings more flies into the coop and I gues thee flies contaminate the feed whiles they sit on the feeders and the chicken feed.Do you think that might cause their watery droppings?


It's a possibility.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Forget apple cider vinegar and use Amprolium or Sulfadimethoxine to treat all your birds for coccidiosis. Once treatment is completed, deworm all your birds with one of the following products: Albendazole, Fenbendazole, Flubendazole, or Levamisole.


----------

